# 4k 16:10 monitor? where to find those?



## argon (Dec 14, 2016)

I was looking for amd navi , and just thinking about upgrading my monitor , to some good old aspectratio of 16:10  , like my old 1680x1050 (that was sweet) ..

I discover some 2560x1600 monitor , But can't find  4k (3840x2400p) 16:10 monitor ?

Are someone know where I  can get those , and If some manufacture is planning on release some sort of this aspect ratio monitor ?  

Even some korean manufacturer are appreciate.


----------



## qubit (Dec 14, 2016)

Here's a used one:

http://www.ubbcentral.com/store/item/IBM-T221-LCD-Monitor-9503-DG3-3840x2400_171974816531.html


----------



## argon (Dec 14, 2016)

yes that is a good one ibm, but I dont want to change a 2012 120hz monitor for a 2003 49.5hz monitor  :/


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 14, 2016)

have you tried searching Newegg.com?


----------



## argon (Dec 14, 2016)

I dont live in the Us , they dont ship to eu .


----------



## TrancëJay (Jan 8, 2017)

3840x2400 is an old dead thing IBM exclusive, not really an standard. You will find nothing new and the difference is not really that big compared to 3840x2160


This is the "closest" you will find:

http://www.ebay.it/itm/Dell-UltraSh...136440?hash=item1a23584278:g:IkoAAOSw4shX9so3


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 8, 2017)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> have you tried searching Newegg.com?


I did a day or two ago.  The highest resolution offered in 8:5 was 2560x1600 and the asking price is ridiculous.  Market forces have pretty much killed off 8:5.


----------



## argon (Jan 9, 2017)

TrancëJay said:


> 3840x2400 is an old dead thing IBM exclusive, not really an standard. You will find nothing new and the difference is not really that big compared to 3840x2160
> This is the "closest" you will find:
> Dell-UltraSharp-UP2715K



that is still a 16:9


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 9, 2017)

Don't tell me you plan to game at 4K with your current graphics card "R9-290X tri-x " ....


----------



## argon (Jan 9, 2017)

I was seriously looking at amd navi/vega ...  read the first post.

sincerely I play old call of duty zombie most of my time.. and with Vsr , at 3800x1800 or something like that , i get 80-90fps ... I dont need to play lastest game to ultra high end mssa ....


----------



## cdawall (Jan 9, 2017)

Canon DP-V3010 4096x2560 is one of the few not greyscale 16:10 4k's out there. Panasonic makes small 20" panels for their tough lineup as well.


----------



## argon (Jan 9, 2017)

and for just the price of 22k£  

BTW , 4096x2560 is amazing res....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 9, 2017)

4096x2560 is 8:5 but yeah, those monitors are made for professionals and they are priced to match.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 9, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 4096x2560 is 8:5 but yeah, those monitors are made for professionals and they are priced to match.



I never said they weren't, they are probably one of the best looking panels you will see however.


----------



## Dethroy (Jan 9, 2017)

I used to be a big proponent of the 16:10 aspect ratio as well. Now that I have been using 21:9 for a few years, I can't see myself ever going back to either 16:10 or 16:9.

Just some food for thought...


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 9, 2017)

argon said:


> I dont live in the Us , they dont ship to eu .



Newegg have a British retail presence   they may ship to the EU ( get it before we Britex ~)

Link  http://www.newegg.com/global/uk


----------

